# Brown Algae on Ocean rock....Answers?



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

The brown algae on my ocean rock looked quite nice at first, i bought 3 Synodontis Eruptus
to keep it down but it does not seem to be working.
Like most cichlid tanks there are no plants.

Have i got the wrong cats here or are there any other methods i can use to keep it off the rocks


----------



## billijaywest (Oct 13, 2008)

uv lights have you got them?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

you have the wrong catfish, yes... but even then... what do you mean by ocean rocks? 
If they were once live rock, then they likely have so many nutrients to leech out that they will always be a haven for algae. You have three choices... 
1. shut off lights to tank and only turn on for a shorter while when you are home
2. change lights to LEDs
3. add more light and a nice green rock from a friend so that the green algae can take over from the brown faster.


----------



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks.
I use the HAGEN AQUARISTIC GLO LIGHTS (30W T8). Are these UV?

What LED's are you suggesting ?

And what catfish can you reccommend.

Thanks for all your replies :thumb:


----------



## billijaywest (Oct 13, 2008)

the lights should only be on a maximum of 8 hours a day, i generally have them on at night, in regaurds to your light i can not find any information on ut so i cant say whether it is or not but if it gives of a puple/blue glow it should be


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

Brown algae is normal in new tanks. It is actually diatoms. Most plecos will keep it under control. It will go away after a few months and be replaced with green algae. A bristlenose pleco should do teh job for you.


----------



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

Just aquired a Rusty pleco. I think he thinks he has landed in a food supermarket


----------

